#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Suporte

## grupojpr

Bom dia
Alguem sabe de alguma empresa ou pessoa que de suporte a OLT da FiberHome

A nossa a AN5116-06B, esta perdendo a Gerencia com o ANM e parando algumas porta PON.
So volta os clientes quando mudo para uma Porta PON vazia

Gostaria de estar resolvendo esse problema

----------


## dpetry

Unica empresa que dá suporte que eu lembre é a WDC. Porém não sei te dizer se dão suporte avulso ou só para quem comprou o produto com eles.

----------


## Conectiva

Se tiver problemas eletrônicos em fonte, placas entre outros, recomendo a http://totaleletronica.moviecorp.com.br/
moviecorp.com.br

Att,
Gilvan

----------

